# Anybody else in Greece? May 2018



## Crokeyboy (May 6, 2018)

Having a great time in Greece, having travelled down through France, ferry to Sardinia, then to Italy, finally Greece, Brindisi to Igoumensita. A few adventures in the way, like the Sat Nav dying, and ending on a mountain pass we couldn't get through, but all came good in the end. Currently in the Peloponnese, heading towards Corinth. Anybody else out there?
The Hayden's
daisydogtravelblog.wordpress.com


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 6, 2018)

Sadly just back from Greece.  We were there for 5 months and really loved it.  Did a month in Crete with is a whole different level.  Enjoy.
Our sleep spots are a page on our blog, if of any use, and do use PeeJays Greece stopovers.
Clunegapyears.com


----------



## Darag (Aug 14, 2018)

*The Greece page on your blog?*

Hi, we're in Greece now and looking for spots.  You mentioned you have a page on your blog can you post the link?
Thanks


----------



## witzend (Aug 14, 2018)

Sleep Spots | Clune Gap Years  &  PJ stops


----------

